# 7.1 amd 64 on HP DV8000Z... Error: "/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x78eea0



## dgologanov (Apr 26, 2009)

I am new to BSD.

I tried FreeBSD on my HP DV8000Z laptop (it is AMD 64 with 1 GB ram). Few seconds after it started reading from FreeBSD 7.1 AMD 64 DVD it died with the following error:

/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x78eea0

Help please and thank you in advance!


----------

